# Mom u meant these?



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

This morning there were moose on Animal Planet. Bende was watching them move. Then i said, hey thoose are moose, u see. Next thing i know he brings the moose toy and a moose antler and sits very proudly. Mom, u see we have moose too!


----------

